
VC++ Will Remove Telemetry Function in 2015 Update 3 - plorkyeran
https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/4ibauu/visual_studio_adding_telemetry_function_calls_to/d30dmvu
======
plorkyeran
Previous discussion of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11652077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11652077)

